# feedstock



## Argentina en Canada

Hi, I'm translating a document about biodiesel technology from English to Spanish. It uses the phrase Product Feedstock frequently and I haven't been able to find a translation for it. Can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## Alundra

Argentina en Canada said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm translating a document about biodiesel technology from English to Spanish. It uses the phrase Product Feedstock frequently and I haven't been able to find a translation for it. Can anybody help? Thanks.


 
Hola Argentina en Canadá,

I found: Carga de Alimentación.

I hope it helps you.
Alundra.


----------



## moira

Quizás te sirva esto que encontré:

Feedstocks, los materias primas bajos, son o azucares o almidón conteniendo crops. Éstos " las Cosechas " de Combustible de Biomasa (los tubérculos y granos) normalmente incluyen remolachas, las patatas, el maíz, el trigo, la cebada, las alcachofas de Jerusalén, y el sorgo dulce.
http://sleekfreak.ath.cx:81/3wdev/VITAHTML/SUBLEV/ES1/ETHANOL.HTM


----------



## oriental

Argentina en Canada said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm translating a document about biodiesel technology from English to Spanish. It uses the phrase Product Feedstock frequently and I haven't been able to find a translation for it. Can anybody help? Thanks.


Hola!
Antes que nada, si el tema es con ganado, mejor dejar que los Aberdeen coman pasto... quedan mas ricos.
Si con las respuestas de otros compañeros aún no han/hemos podido ayudarte, quizás se requiera conocer una frase en su contexto.
Saludos


----------



## moira

Y también, como bien dijo Alundra:

Carga de Alimentación (Feedstock): Materia prima para una unidad de proceso.


----------



## Argentina en Canada

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, me parece que "Carga de Alimentación" se acerca bastante y voy a usarla. Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## COKE

Hola...

mira "feedstock" quiere decir materia prima, pero también materia prima princical....

Yo trabajo con technologia de biodiesel, si necesitas info hazme un reply. Hasta luego.


----------



## Leo9

Hola, estoy interesado en la produccion del ETILENO. No tengo conocimiento importante al respecto, me puedes ayudar,


----------



## Leo9

COKE said:


> Hola...
> 
> mira "feedstock" quiere decir materia prima, pero también materia prima princical....
> 
> Yo trabajo con technologia de biodiesel, si necesitas info hazme un reply. Hasta luego.


 
Estoy interesado en la fabricación del ETILENO, necesitaria conocer los pasos a seguir desde el genesis de la idea hasta la consecución del proyecto. Es importante las referencias legales que debo conocer. Gracias


----------



## psicutrinius

feedstock es materia prima, industrial. Que yo sepa, si se trata de materia prima *alimentaria*, entonces se llama *feedstuff*.

Por cierto, Coke. El spanglish es cosa fea. En español es tecnología (sin h y con acento), pase el info, pero "hazme un reply, pues no. Contesta, o responde...


----------



## COKE

Tiene razón, disculpe la dejadez.


----------



## Xpainer

Hola,

Yo creo que estoy traduciendo el mismo texto de ACEA, y traduzco Feedstock como *fuente de suministro.*

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## pppatri

Aunque esto fue publicado hace tiempo, quería agregar una aclaratoria. Según mi experiencia, si en un proceso industrial la materia prima está en su forma original (sin procesar) es RAW MATERIAL y si la materia prima ya es en sí un producto, entonces es FEEDSTOCK....me gustaría saber si alguien tiene un concepto similar


----------



## melawen

Yo también tengo una duda con esto, tengo lo siguiente (ya traducido). Me pregunto si en este contexto es 'materia prima' u otra cosa. Muchas gracias si alguien nos puede ayudar.

Vista General del Segmento Química y Energía

1. Refining and Feedstock 
•Refino de Petróleo•Remoción de Sulfuro
•Servicios con N2
•Biocombustibles
•Conversión de Biomasa


----------

